# Best Prop for B2



## Ty Hibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Just wondering what prop you B2 owners are running. Prop definitely needs to be reworked but thinking I need to try something new as well. Have been running a 3 blade and I'm just not impressed with it. Usually cruise around 5k rpms with clients doing around 26-27. Would like to cruise at that speed with a little less rpms but at the very least just get a better holeshot. Thinking a 4 blade would help it plane faster but wondering about speed and cruising rpms. Have a 2009 B2 with a 60 Etec. Would usually get 30-31 wot. 
Thanks. 
Ty Hibbs.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Running similar boat, waterman 18', with powertech SWC 11 pitch, 60hp 4stroke yamaha. Went through alot of props and that one did best for hole shot, no slipping and max height on jack plate. You really need a jack plate to run and ventilate that prop for best efficiency and rpms though as it has a lot of cup. Max speed of 33mph at 5600rpms.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I know this thread is old but was researching the SWC prop for my bt Osprey aka same as your waterman hull. Just repowered with a Zuke 60 from an etec 60. Had an SRD4 prop that was blowing out like crazy, just about to run my new SWC3 14" pitch I got for it. Hopefully she bites a lot better. I'll know this afternoon. Had a badass 5 blade on my etec that came with the boat. Thing never skipped and I could hit low to mid 30's all day.


----------



## Ty Hibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey man, I just put the same motor on mine. It's Ty. I was talking to you about those props the other day actually ha.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ty Hibbs said:


> Hey man, I just put the same motor on mine. It's Ty. I was talking to you about those props the other day actually ha.


Just PMed you. Check your messages.


----------



## skinnyfish (Dec 26, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I know this thread is old but was researching the SWC prop for my bt Osprey aka same as your waterman hull. Just repowered with a Zuke 60 from an etec 60. Had an SRD4 prop that was blowing out like crazy, just about to run my new SWC3 14" pitch I got for it. Hopefully she bites a lot better. I'll know this afternoon. Had a badass 5 blade on my etec that came with the boat. Thing never skipped and I could hit low to mid 30's all day.



what was your numbers I have the same set up as you


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

skinnyfish said:


> what was your numbers I have the same set up as you


SWC prop rev'd too high. I ended up getting a prop from Jack Foreman at Crossroad Propellers. It's a lot bigger, doesn't over rev and gets up even shallower.


----------

